# Listless piggie - can you help?



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

One of my boars (not yet 1 year old) was fine yesterday, but today is just really floppy and listless. I had noticed over the last few months that some days he drinks a alot, but not all days. Today when I went to the hutch I knew there was something wrong as the other two boars were very quiet. I have given Sausage some anti-biotics that I had left over from when one of the others was ill recently (turned out to be fungal so nothing that Sausage could now be suffering with), and have given a syringe full of water on the hour so that he doesn't dehydrate.

I was wondering if anyone would agree with me that this could be diabetes (the drinking and now some weight loss) or Wasting Disease that I have read up on....? Normally Sausage is very active and hates me picking him up, but now he just lies there while I carefully lift him in and out of the hutch to give him water. Its pretty heartbreaking.

Do I do anything or do I just make him comfortable until he passes (if he does).

Thanks if you can help.

Leigh


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Leigh P said:


> Hi
> 
> One of my boars (not yet 1 year old) was fine yesterday, but today is just really floppy and listless. I had noticed over the last few months that some days he drinks a alot, but not all days. Today when I went to the hutch I knew there was something wrong as the other two boars were very quiet. I have given Sausage some anti-biotics that I had left over from when one of the others was ill recently (turned out to be fungal so nothing that Sausage could now be suffering with), and have given a syringe full of water on the hour so that he doesn't dehydrate.
> 
> ...


Are all the boars housed together? Is there any chance that the sick boar could have been bullied by cage mates who may have guarded food, water etc?

If I were you I would take the sick piggie straight to the vet who can provide an accurate diagnosis and treat accordingly or otherwise end his suffering.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

The other boars don't bully him as he's been in charge for quite a while. The others are happy to let him too, as they're quite quiet piggies.

The vet isn't open today, so I will have to take him tomorrow if he's still with us.

Am just keeping him warm and watered (syringe full of water on the hour) so that he doesn't deydrate. Its all come on so quickly as he was fine yesterday.

Thanks
Leigh


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Is he eating ok? It could be his teeth, I just recently lost my guinea to an abcess on his gum which stopped him eating and drinking.

Our vet recomended syringe feeding him and grating his veg so it was softer for him to chew.

Hope he gets better soon!!

xXx


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

He was eating yesterday, but nothing today. He's just lying in a corner of the hutch, letting me pick him up to give him water. Am going to try to syringe some mulched food in a moment, and will bring the hutch in tonight so that I can keep doing this till bedtime.

Leigh x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep doing what your doing and get him to the vet as soon as you can. Sounds like a problem with eating maybe? Im a new piggy owner so don't know that much about them really.
I hope he's ok x


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Sadly we have now lost Sausage. There was no rolling or kicking, he just went very quietly. We are all very sad. 

Thanks for all your replies.

Leigh


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Leigh P said:


> Sadly we have now lost Sausage. There was no rolling or kicking, he just went very quietly. We are all very sad.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Leigh


Sorry to read this  RIP Sausage x


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh no!! So sad, sounds like he went without suffering though

xXx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no  RIP little guy xxx


----------

